# What exactly is a Felegahazer Tumbler Pigeon?



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ok, If you saw my thread earlier in the Bird Crisis section, one of my birds got attacked by an adult hawk.... I've been researching on google, & I think I finnally found both of my pigeons breed:

The Felegahazer Tumbler Pigeon

because several of the pictures on google of this bird, look almost exactly the same as my Pigeons... so i know i found their breed!!

What I want to know is:

how exotic are they?
how much are they worth?
Are you supposed to take care of them any differently then other pigeons?


the only thing I have learned so far is that they are show pigeons...


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I looked it up and was not able to find a whole lot; but judging by the pictures, most show birds are not suppose, to be let out (but that is not to say you can't let them out). Many are bred mainly for there feathers and not so much on the flying part. They won’t need much of a change in the way you care for them. In my opinion all pigeons require the same care except injured or other wise disabled pigeons. 

As for a change I would keep them in an enclosure, not to say you can’t fly them but the risk is very high (i.e. losing them to a predator or lack of the homing ability).

And as far as money goes, I think all pigeons you own should be worth millions (and not for sale) as they are officially part of your family... But because show pigeons are normally higher priced then normal racers (granted it does not have a pedigree) they would range. Price also goes by the breed (exotic, pure breed, etc.) and by supply and demand. You can’t sell a bird if you don’t have a buyer.

I have not heard of this breed of pigeons either, so as far as I know it could be worth billions. (Of course I'm exaggerating, but I’m not saying its impossible)

I hope someone with more knowledge can better answers, until then you have had an ear full from me.  

Good luck


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

LOL MICHAEL!

You are so upbeat and humerous!
I enjoy reading your posts...did you ever think of becoming an Writer?

I was looking to find out how you did with flying your guys? That was the last post I read from you beside this one.

Coco had gotten out of his little hutch the other nite....scared the dickens outta me! I had forgotten that I opened one side of his hutch to put him in and then when I got him into the carrier from the gazebo, I walked to the side of the hutch that was closest and put him in. When I checked on him an hour or so later to say nitey-nite, I noticed the other door open and ran like a lunetic to the hutch to find he wasn't there!!!
Thankfully, after I turned on every spotlight around my home, I spotted him high up on a branch in one of my large maple trees. 
After taking a few deep breaths to prevent heart failure, I sat in a chair beside his gazebo and began cooing and calling his name! He just sat there. 

Then I remembered how happy Coco gets each morning as a ring a little bell to let him know Mama's coming to bring him to the gazebo. I ran and got the bell and sat back in the chair. He came right down by my feet when he heard me ring his bell! I'm so glad I implemented this technique that I use with my canines. I read in the Dog Whisperer's Training book to use a squeak toy whenever it was time for a doggie cookie bone. I did this for about 3 months when lo and behold the dogs had gotten out through a hole my mischevous Husky dug under the fence. They were no where to be seen! When I stood by the front door and began squeaking the toy, all 3 of them came running into the house!

For some reason, most likely God inspired, I started to do the ringing bell for Coco a few weeks ago.
And it worked! Smart little guy!

So now I have a question, which I thought I had asked in a prior thread, but obviously didn't post for some reason...

I wasn't sure if it would be too cold in the winter for Coco to sleep in his little hutch at nite and was concerned if he would be able to fly down from his gazebo perches for food and water at nite. ??? I also can keep a little nite-lite on in the gazebo for him. Do you think it would be bright enough for him to fly up and down at nite? And should I place a little heater in the gazebo for the winter?

He gets to see a different view of the property in the hutch each morning such as other little birds coming to take a bath in the birdbath and eat from the feeders I have in the front yard, so I'm not sure if he would like the present arrangement of daytime gazebo and nite time hutch throughout the winter.

Thanks! I'll await your's and any of you other guy's input about how I should proceed! I'm still awaiting his band to be delivered to the vet.
I attached the pic of Coco up in the tree....was really scary, but now cute!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

It's a Tumbler lol .GEORGE


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey. 

It’s been a while since I've posted last. I’ve been tied up but I always come and read the new posts. And when I have time reply to some too. I’ve been to busy to get pictures up but I have taken them already . Maybe after work today?

They are doing fine. They eat by them self and fly by them self. But my flock only has 3 pigeons in it. Now 5  wont take long till there’s 5000. jk

We are currently getting rain right now but the pigeons are in the safe haven. 

I think your pigeon will be fine in your gazebo. I think pigeons find a place to roost at night and stay there till the morning so you shouldn’t have to worry about him wanting food or water to much during the night. If it is to cold in your better judgment then I would suggest bringing him in side or as you said a heater; that would be fine too.

Ill make sure to get you updates soon. 

I have though of writing but I have so many opportunities right now. Ill sends you some of my essays later to if you enjoy rereading.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And Im glad you got him back ok .


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks again, Michael!

Glad all is well with your guys! Though I hope you don't really reach 5,000!!! I used your funny little face icon....so cute!

I would love to read whatever you have time to send! Remember, to take time to rest! So you need not worry about rushing to reply or send the articles...I'm NOT holding my breath or anything like that!  

Also, Michael or anyone....What temps. are too cold for these little guys???
I will set the thermosat on the heater to click on when it gets lower.
Can't bring Coco in cause of the doggies! However, can keep in the basement if weather is really bad....but then he'd be confined to a cage, as this is where my daughter stays when she visits and God forbid I rearrange her stuff!!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I dont really no a noraml temp. 

My pigeons are fine all times of the year. Well were talking about Cali lol. But we have had it cold enough that there is frost on the roofs. But they are fine tucked away in there loft. 

Sorry I cant help. Posting pictures to night. Be sure too find them . They will be in the stories and picture sharing section.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

OK, Michael.
Thanks for the reply. Coco's in his hutch with paper bags covered with hay, towels and his nest lined with sheep skin.
I also covered the back and front of the hutch....usually I just cover the back, however, tonight it's supposed to go down to 45 degrees. Brrrrrrr.
He still has one side open for sunrise!

Sweet , Blessed Pijie Dreams to you and yours!


----------

